# can i put steering wheel stereo controls on a 95 sentra?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got an idea of finding a nissan or infiniti with steering wheel controls in a junkyard. mounting it on mine and running to one of those control devices that let you control a aftermarket stereo with factory steering wheel controls. Do you guys think it could work. I think it should if all the wiring for the controls just go to where the factory head unit should be


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

you better rip out the stereo also and all other wire that connects the two, cause if u dont it wont do nothin.....i think u should just get a new deck with a wireless remote


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm getting a CDA 7815 which has a wireless remote. i wish i knew how to actually wire the remote to the headunit then i could have it like the ICON-TV Focus and mold the remote to armrest. guess i have to just settle with the wireless.


----------

